# the past feels like it never happened.



## jak3 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just feel like the past never existed I guess. Like my relationships with my past girlfriends, my friends that have moved, just everything in general. I mean I know it has to exist or else I wouldn't be here posting this. Its just weird to think. Idk why I feel this way. Maybe its because I was worry free in the past and always having fun and not letting my self get down. When I think of the past I just get anxious and feel more out of it. I use to reminisce all the time of how much fun I use to have, now it just makes my dp worse. I find it really hard to look at old pictures, or watch old videos, it just makes me depressed. I wish I could accept that it happened and not worry about it. This sucks =/


----------



## rubyred716 (Sep 1, 2010)

i used to get that feeling.. like i used to look @ pictures of my family & think of how weird it is like memories of the past.. & think how it's just weird.. it felt like it never really happened b/c it felt like time flew.. thats a normal feeling you have with DP


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

jak3 said:


> I just feel like the past never existed I guess. Like my relationships with my past girlfriends, my friends that have moved, just everything in general. I mean I know it has to exist or else I wouldn't be here posting this. Its just weird to think. Idk why I feel this way. Maybe its because I was worry free in the past and always having fun and not letting my self get down. When I think of the past I just get anxious and feel more out of it. I use to reminisce all the time of how much fun I use to have, now it just makes my dp worse. I find it really hard to look at old pictures, or watch old videos, it just makes me depressed. I wish I could accept that it happened and not worry about it. This sucks =/


I feel exactly the same way. The only thing that exists to me are places that I frequent. Everything and everyone from my past are unreal to me.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

I've gotten this a lot but never seen that many posts about it, today there's two about it so it's comforting to see i'm not the only one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

I moved away from home more than a week ago & it already feels like I've never even lived there. It's kinda hard for the realization(haha) of moving to hit me. But anyways, I feel like it was just a dream & I wake up to this place. Where this old man is constantly drinking & my sister's pregnancy hormone are insane. I don't know why I havent gone back yet. To 2 perfect parents, alot of awesome friends & a brother that adores me, with a loving pet outside waiting for me. I feel like that place never existed.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

sounds familiar


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have this too. Its horrible.


----------



## Bralisha (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know if I have dp or not but certain things, most things in general, that have happened in the past, don't even seem like they happened. Almost like it was all a lie or a dream. I don't have any passion about anything anymore. I have depression but my therapist thinks this is part of something else. I've had problems with disassociating myself before, as well.


----------

